# non eating swollen cobalt tinc



## trunda (Oct 15, 2007)

Hi 

I have a sick tinc its swollen(mainly located on the belly, deffinetly not on limbs, nor on the throat), nothing comes thru and nothing comes in. How long can they survive without eating? It has been 2 days so far. I isolated the frog in a small container. Its still quiet active, i mean it jumps away when disturbed, for example when i open the container to add few flys. Tommorow i am getting the ARS, so i will try few soaks. I was thinking about some digestive problems because of no poo and the oedema located mainly on the belly. I am going to try the ARS and than baytril and panacur treatment. Is there any other way to aply panacur than dusting flys, because the frog does not eat? What do you suggest? any other ideas? Thank you for any suggestions.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

although not advised i have seen frogs go for over a month in this type of situation without food. i would say that the risk of starvation is low within a week. 

james


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Baytril is pretty heavy-duty and easy to overdose. You may want to try liquid metronidazole, which is good for parasites, bacteria, and also stimulates appetite.

I lost a male Patricia to this kind of bloat last year. It can be difficult to determine a cause.

Take care, Richard.


----------



## trunda (Oct 15, 2007)

Thank for your replys,
i have read quiet a lot about the bloat in frogs so i know that it is hard to determine the etiology of it. Is it possible to use the metronidazole that is used for parenteral aplication in humans? Or does the liquid veterinary metronidazole have some different vehiculum, i mean the liqid that it is dissolved in? Thanks Michal


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

I have put a couple of female Tincs that were very bloated into 1 quart deli cups with paper towel and about 1/2" to 3/4" of water (white ones as to hide them and give them some measure of security), both passed bound eggs and recovered fully. Likely this may not be your issue but the extra moisture may help remove the blockage, keep them quiet, do not mess with them for a couple of days (no food) and then check the cups, good luck.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry, I don't know the answer to that question. I get my metronidazole in a liquid form directly from Dr. Frye. I have seen it as granules for aquarium use, but would rather stick with a prescribed version specifically for PDFs.

Good luck, Richard.



trunda said:


> Thank for your replys,
> i have read quiet a lot about the bloat in frogs so i know that it is hard to determine the etiology of it. Is it possible to use the metronidazole that is used for parenteral aplication in humans? Or does the liquid veterinary metronidazole have some different vehiculum, i mean the liqid that it is dissolved in? Thanks Michal


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

I do know vets that have used the suspension made for humans to treat reptiles and amphibians. The suspension is easier to use to treat the frogs as it can be tube fed to the frogs, (which in larger species like tinctorius is fairly easy). The powder or crystal form is harder to use as it won't dissolve in water. You can get a compounding pharmacy to make up the suspension for treatment (over here you need a prescription, I don't know about your laws on it). 

If you are going to use the ARS, don't expect to see dramatic improvements over night and you will get better results if the frog is kept on it 24 hours a day (dampen brown paper towels with it in a enclosure) as opposed to just a soak in it. 

Hope that with the other advice helps. 

Ed


----------



## trunda (Oct 15, 2007)

Thank you all, my father is a doctor so he can prescribe me all medicaments i might need to use, i know that the ARS is only a supportive treatment an i wont solve the cause of the bloat , and i cant expect it to heal overnight, but i hope it might help the frog anyway. I was just thinking that when i moisten the paper towels with the isotonic ARS and then some water evaporates to air humidity in the container some makes drops on the sides of the container, that makes the towels hypertonic. Do you think that this process can significantly higher the osmolarity of the ARS on towels so it can be potentioally harmful for the frog? thankys michal


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Actually using hyperosmotic ARS can help remove excess fluids. I keep two containers on hand at work one with 5 gallons of standard ARS and one that is about 10% more concentrated. The hyperosmotic is usually used for several hours at a time as opposed to te 24/7 with the standard. I doubt that the little bit of condensation seen in the container is going to be a big enough change in the osmolality in this case.

If you can get a vet to do it removing some of the excess fluid in the abdominal cavity can give some relief to the frogs and it can be checked for the presence of bacteria. 
I really suggest consulting with a vet on this as metronidazole may not be the drug of choice. If you want you can contact Dr Kevin Wright (author of Amphibian Medicine and Captive Husbandry through this site Arizona Exotic Animal Hospital for a consult) or Dr. Frye who I think was mentioned earlier in this thread. 

Ed


----------

